# Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake 13V Rechargeable



## EvilPaul2112 (Nov 13, 2006)

Im brand new to the site and found many interesting new products here . Im a P.O. and just recieved my first Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake 13V Rechargeable. WOW.......WOW......I was looking for a new duty light, and was leaning towards a Stinger XT HP until I found this site along with flashlightreviews.com. Im glad I did.

The Rattlesnake's output is amazing with the same runtime as the stinger. The stinger has a nice "hot spot" but its just that....a spot. The W.E. Rattlesnake has virtually the same throw but also lights up a HUGE area. At 25 yards the stinger pointed in the rear tinted window of a truck simply lights a small area. The Rattlesnake lights up the ENTIRE vehicle with scorching light. The whole interior is clearly visible. The beam's hot spot and spill are simply awesome. Im very happy with my choice. 

It seems to be a well made tactical light that works well. Ive already ordered a second light, extra lamps, and chargers. As soon as the 2nd one arrives it goes to Stallion Leather so they can make me a covered leather duty holster for it.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 13, 2006)

Man you're gonna love this light. I just posted some photos of the Rattlesnake 90X (4x123). It's a beast, that's for sure.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 13, 2006)

You're like, what, Paul number 5 on this forum? :lolsign:

I have this light, too. According to Flashlight Reviews, it has more output than the G&P Scorpion. What's more, it has none of the reliabily problems that Scorpion owners have reported (bulbs that burn out after a few minutes, protection circuits that kick in after 5 minutes). You can use the Wolf Eyes with a Mag C or D traffic wand if you're willing to wrap the bezel in LOTS of electrical tape (to take the diameter from 45mm to 50mm). 

Some of us use it with the 12V Wolf Eyes lamp for more throw, but truthfully, the 12V is no match for the 13V's even wall of light.

Did you know that a 1x168A extender is due out this week or next? That will let you run it on three 168A cells for about 100 minutes, with somewhat more brightness throughout the run cycle. Sweet!


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you know that a 1x168A extender is due out this week or next? That will let you run it on three 168A cells for about 100 minutes said:


> Can the tailcap charger for the 150s still be used to charge the 168s??


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 14, 2006)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Can the tailcap charger for the 150s still be used to charge the 168s??


I'm 99% sure the answer is Yes.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 14, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I'm 99% sure the answer is Yes.


 
And that's why I like this setup with 18650s. The new 3x18650 WE light that is coming out won't have that feature, and if it has the same 13V bulb as the M90 extended, ... ? Different form factor, I know, but would it be worth it if you already have this light? I of course still want to get one anyway, but I'm a sickie.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2006)

Greetings, CPF members.

Visit www.lumensfactory.com and you would find you can choose E0-13 for Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake 13V Rechargeable. The spec. is 11V 2.2A, for 3x18500 Rechargeable batteries, the run time would be about 40 mins., while for 3x18650, the runtime would be about 60 mins. But it outputs 700 lumens (Bulb lumens) in a D36 reflector.

On the other hand, why bother to buy any extenders. You can choose 9L D36 series and use 2 x 18650 rechargeable batteries.

However, be cautious that the EO-9L and EO-13 would probably melt the plastic lens of the original lens, pyrex lens should be used and for E0-9L, it is suggested for 10 minutes continuously operation, while EO-13 is 5 minutes continuously operation.

We offer more choices for CPF members at great prices. If you state that you are a CPF member, we will offer a 20% discount when you purchase our products online at our site. This offer will last until January 31st, 2007.

Please note that our Online Shop is still under construction, but you can send us an email to tell us what you would like. The prices is at the product descriptions.

Enjoy. :laughing:


----------



## Robocop (Dec 11, 2006)

Holy smoke Mark welcome to CPF and what a way to make an introduction.....If your lamps will do what they claim to do you will be a huge success around here. Myself and fellow member Owen are already planning a few orders both in the D36 and D26 series. There is no place to order online as of yet however if sending you an e-mail what all do you need from us as far as how to pay for any orders?....do you do PayPal or some other form and also where is your shop located if I can ask?

Incoming e-mail to your shop mailing address and thanks for stopping by with your store information.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks, Robocop. 

We are the manufacturer of these Reflector modules and we use the Western Photometric Lamp Analyzer Model 526B Mod 2 from Western Photometric Laboratories to check the bulb lumens for all our lamps. So, it is not only a claim, it is a guarentee.

Yes, we accept Paypal. Just email me what you would like and I will arrange the order
for you. 

The Online Shop will be ready within a week or two, so it will get much easier when ordering stuffs from us.

Thanks


----------



## Robocop (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent and thank you again for the offer. Can you tell us anything about the current draw of the D36 Extreme output version?...Of course you know we will all be trying to cheat and run these lamps with the smaller rechargeable 123 cells however these new lamps may be limited to the larger capacity 150 and 168 size cells.

These lamps do look very exciting and I can not believe the regulars have not jumped all over this thread by now....very intresting products you have to say the least.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2006)

I guess many of the regulars on the East Coast is still sleeping, LOL. 

Anyways, the details for the D36 Extreme Outputs are as follows:

EO-9L D36 Extreme Output <- 7.2V, 2.4A. 450 Lumens, 3325K. Designed for 3 x CR123A or 2 x 3.7V rechargeables (150 or 168, 168 recommended)

EO-13 D36 Extreme Output <-10.8V, 2.2A. 700 Lumens, 3325K. Designed for 3 x 3.7V rechargeables. (150 or 168, 168 recommended)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh yes, I might as well post the averge life span of our lamps here also.

The averge life of our lamps are 20 hours or more. (Industry standard is 15-20 hours)
The ES models (Energy Saving) will have 20% or more life span then other models.

We do NOT shorten our lamps life span to achieve higher output, it is done through using higher technology and better materials.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Robocop (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes it does help and thank you for the information....you may want to post an introduction thread in the dealer forum or maybe even start another thread with a different title in the incandescent forum. As wild as some of us are here for a good lamp you will surely do very well with numbers such as these are said to produce.

Good luck and welcome again to CPF


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I guess many of the regulars on the East Coast is still sleeping, LOL.
> 
> Anyways, the details for the D36 Extreme Outputs are as follows:
> 
> ...


 Great stuff Mark! And wecolme to CPF!!

Do you know if the kind people at Lumens Factory are planning to offer Surefire compatible lamp assemblies/bulbs? No one in this world sell alternative bulbs for the Surefire E series, these would sell like hot cakes!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you Outdoors Fanatic, Surefire's E Series? That would be a great idea. Actually we have did a brainstorm on the E Series lamps before, but we have settled down for the series which we have now as the debut series because they are compatible to more models. 

But it is definately a consideration, I'll discuss it with R&D in the morning. (I am at home right now.)


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 11, 2006)

Mark,
Are you Santa Claus? I'm speechless! Your lamp assemblies are the stuff that dreams are made of. What's more, they are the first aftermarket offerings specifically designed for Wolf Eyes, confirming that Wolf Eyes is becoming a mainstream brand.

All Wolf Eyes lenses are glass, so the lens should be able to take the heat. However, I urge CPFers to think twice before using the 9V 450-lumen lamp in a Raider for extended periods. Unlike the Cobra (2x150A) and Rattlesnake (2x168A), the Raider was not designed with a thick 45mm head and large fins to serve as a heat sink. Now might be a good time to pick up a Rattlesnake, currently on sale at Pacific Tactical Solutions.

In fact, after hot-flashing another 3.7V lamp assembly (which I had careless stored in my "9V" bin), I'm sorely tempted to standardize on 9V lamps, even if that means forgoing my beloved 13V Wolf Eyes. Your 9V lamp makes that prospect feasible.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Visit www.lumensfactory.com and you would find you can choose E0-13 for Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake 13V Rechargeable. The spec. is 11V 2.2A, for 3x18500 Rechargeable batteries, the run time would be about 40 mins., while for 3x18650, the runtime would be about 60 mins.


Wolf Eyes' 168A is rated at 2000mAh at 0.2C, which translates to about 1800 mAh at 1C. 50 minutes is more likely:

(1800 mAh / 2200mA) x 60 minutes = 
0.81 x 60 = *49 minutes on 3x168A cells.*

Similarly, Wolf Eyes' 150A is rated 1200 mAh, which translates (I'm guessing) to about 1050 mAh at 1C or 980 mAh at 2C.

(980 mAh / 2200mA) x 60 minutes = 
0.45 x 60 = *27 minutes on 3x150A cells.

*_(added)_: *For the 9V lamp (2.4A), *figure 10 percent less runtime:*

45 minutes on 2x168A cells
24 minutes on 2x150A cells

*But who's complaining? We're talking *twice the lumens of a Surefire P91* with slightly longer runtime!


----------



## GreySave (Dec 11, 2006)

After spending WAY too many dollars on lights this year I have been trying to resist the urge to pick up the Rattlesnake 13V. Now you had to start this new thread and get me salivating all over again! <g> This truly is a disease......Now all I need is for Mike at PTS to put the 13V on sale again and all hope will be lost. Resistance is truly futile.......


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2006)

Paul In Maryland,

Thank you very much for your kind comments, also I thank you for the calculations.

We use the 3.7V (600P) batteries from Pila for testing, which is rated at 2400mAh. So, if you use Pila's batteries on our EO-13 the runtime will be about 60 minutes as claimed by us.

If you use Wolf Eyes 168A Batteries, you will probably get less runtime.


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 11, 2006)

Say, I see a 3.7V D26 that is 150 lumens... what is the current draw? Is it possible to list the current draw for each lamp?

Are you the manufacturer that supplies Wolf Eyes? Their 3.7V D26 is rated at 100 lumens.

Very interesting stuff!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 11, 2006)

Holy cow--you've redefined the bar for D26-size lamps, too! A 150-lumen 3.7V, plus 320 and 380-lumen 9V D26s...I can't stand it! It may be time for me to retire the red words in my signature line.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2006)

The 3.7V lamp (HO-4) is a 3.7V, 1.8A lamp.
I'll get the IT guy to update the site with Design and Spec. added on the menu for you Flashaholics.

I am unable to tell you which the companies that we do OEM and ODM for, but you might have already guessed a few. 

So, why doesn't our clients use the lamps we offer here?
Simple, A Class xenon lamps cost a lot to manufacture and for their products to be competitive, they must have a lower price tag then their competitors.

Therefore, we decided to launch these A Class lamps ourselves as aftermarket products. So you can get the best out of your torches, if you so chooses.


----------



## Johan (Dec 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I guess many of the regulars on the East Coast is still sleeping, LOL.
> 
> Anyways, the details for the D36 Extreme Outputs are as follows:
> 
> ...



Do you have a price on the EO-13 D36?


----------



## Owen (Dec 11, 2006)

$24.99 according to the website. 

Paul put me over the edge with his comment about the M90 being on sale. I'd just posted on the other thread saying I'd consider getting one if the D26 9v LAs worked out, but screw it....I just ordered a M90, plus a 9v D36, so I'm all giddy and stuff :naughty:


----------



## jay33t (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, I ordered my M90. Now I got confused. Will this light take the D-36 series EO-13 lamp assembly or do I need to buy that spacer WE speaks of on their 13V flashlight? I want to make the light into that 700 lumen monster  Do I need to make a battery change? Thanks for any information. Jay


----------



## LOBOLUMENS (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm a new member but I've been lurking for about 5-6 months now. You can learn a ton just from being a creepy peeping tom. I feel like I know "Paul in Maryland" personally, actually Paul's the reason I purchased the WE M90X (non-rechargeable). I love it! I believe my question is the same as jay33t's. Will the 700 lumen lamp assembly fit in the M90X or just the 13.0 volt rechargeable version?


----------



## jay33t (Dec 11, 2006)

Well I went back to the Pacific Tactical Solutions web site and found the extender and bulb available for about $20.00. Trying to add it to my order. Now what are the best batteries available to run this puppy? I have some rechargeables available,I will have to check but I think they are 18650's, but what would anyone recommend? AW's or another make? Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The 3.7V lamp (HO-4) is a 3.7V, 1.8A lamp.
> I'll get the IT guy to update the site with Design and Spec. added on the menu for you Flashaholics.
> 
> I am unable to tell you which the companies that we do OEM and ODM for, but you might have already guessed a few.
> ...


 
Mark, these are *bold* claims! And great for us if true! I'm hoping so, because my appetite has been tapped...

Rating each lamp in lumens and current draw would be the best way for us to compare each lamp to the ones we currently have available from your "customers". It sounds like you are saying there is a 50% increase in brightness on your 3.7V lamp vs. the one I currently have from Wolf Eyes at the same current draw. That would be nothing short of amazing! I am anticipating a nice order being placed from me once we know more info about these lamps (again, as compared to the "stock" ones we all have).


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 11, 2006)

jay33t said:


> Ok, I ordered my M90. Now I got confused. Will this light take the D-36 series EO-13 lamp assembly or do I need to buy that spacer WE speaks of on their 13V flashlight? I want to make the light into that 700 lumen monster  Do I need to make a battery change? Thanks for any information. Jay


The M90 will physically take the D-36 EO-13 lamp. But since the lamp is designed to take 11 volts under load, you'll need to use three lithium-ion cells instead of two. You must either

add a Wolf Eyes's current 1/2-cell (1/2x123A) spacer and use three 150A cells, or
add a Wolf Eyes 1x168A spacer (announced, but so far not introduced to market) and use three 168A cells.
Since you're now the proud owner of two 168A cells, wait for the 168A extension tube...and order it together with a third 168A cell and a second CH-02 charger or the tailcap charger.


----------



## Johan (Dec 11, 2006)

I just ordered a M90x a couple of days ago along with the current spacer for the 150A cells. I will be picking up one of these 700 lumen bulbs if they review favorably by other CPF'ers!


----------



## jay33t (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Paul. I had just ordered and now cancelled the extender. I will wait for the 168 extender. What a great place to lean about flashlights. PS. You guys are costing me a lot of $$$$ lol


----------



## Johan (Dec 11, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> Man you're gonna love this light. I just posted some photos of the Rattlesnake 90X (4x123). It's a beast, that's for sure.


 
Wacbzz, I tried to find your photos but could only find broken image links.. do you still have the photos?


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 11, 2006)

Any comparative beamshots?

AlexGT


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2006)

About the EO-13,

The EO-13 700 Lumens lamp is designed for the Wolf Eyes M90-A-13, which uses the 3 rechargables.

If you have the normal M90, you can still use the EO-9L for rechargeables or the HO-12 when using Cr123a. These have pretty good output as well.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Mark:

I have the Wolf-Eyes M100X, I'm not satisfied with the supposed 300lumens output... have you got any bulbs rated at 700lumens that would fit? 

I am planning on getting PTS' 13v rechargeable kit, so I don't care if I only get 10mins runtime from a set of primaries or the 3xLRB-150s. 

I'm just after raw power!:devil:

Thanks

Fusion


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Fusion, 

We have no plans on launching the Wolf-Eyes Turbohead series for our Lumens Factory lineup, the market is not large enough for us to launch it to the public as aftermarket products. 

To get most runtime using our EO-13 700 Lumens on the 13V Wolf-Eyes, go buy 3 x 600P Rechargables from Pila. Then you'll get around 30 to 40 mins runtime.

Thanks for your interest. 

Mark


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you Outdoors Fanatic, Surefire's E Series? That would be a great idea. Actually we have did a brainstorm on the E Series lamps before, but we have settled down for the series which we have now as the debut series because they are compatible to more models.
> 
> But it is definately a consideration, I'll discuss it with R&D in the morning. (I am at home right now.)


 Thanks Mark.

The Surefire E series are _*very*_ popular flashlights, I think these lamp assemblies by Lumens Factory would be a huge hit in the market. You have to consider that no manufactor on earth produces a single aftermarket bulb for these SF models.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2006)

I have talked to the guys today about producing the E series compatible lamps, we will try to make some samples and see how it turns out.


----------



## Johan (Dec 12, 2006)

Where is the beamshots? :naughty:


----------



## madecov (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey Mark,
E mail sent through your web site. I'm a big PILA fan and have several of the lights.
I hope to order by the end of next week.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you for your interest in our products. Again, Pila makes great torches and we are pleased to offer alternatives for enthusiasts.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 14, 2006)

I have the gl4 and the 550 lamp. I look forward to ordering your high output and lower (to use with 2 600p batts) as well. Thanks for extending the cpf discount until January. I want to buy now....but do need to think about Christmas presents. I am sure in the coming year however, you will be getting a many of my dollars.


----------



## madecov (Dec 14, 2006)

sent message through the web site, no answer yet.
Please check your messages.


----------



## Glen C (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi Macedov, they have normally responded to me in about half a working day, rarely sooner. It is about 11.45AM in HK now.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2006)

Woodrow,

Thank you, I think it is only fair to offer a promotion that goes for at least two months. So, CPFers can take adventage of the discount and save some money until we have established distributors and dealers in the US.


Mark,

I have replied to you a few hours ago to your hotmail account.

Thank you for your interest.

Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi guys, 

Specs, Runtime, Compatibility charts are up on the updated site. 
So, feel free to check it out. 

The Online Shopping should be finish very soon.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice; thanks, Mark!

Order has been placed...


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 16, 2006)

The M90 13V 3x168A conversion kit is now available! The "batteries and AC charger" option adds 3 168A cells and an AC tailcap charger to the basic "lamp assembly + extension tube."

Mike, as you probably know, the photo needs to be changed; it shows the 150A upgrade kit. The 168A tube is about 40mm (1.6 in.) longer, for it adds the equivalent of 2x123A cells (totaling 67mm), while the 150A tube adds 0.5x123A (17mm).

Mike, it would be cool if you could sell the extension tube without the lamp for those of us who wish for a 2x168A Sniper.

Also: Any chance for a DC version of the 13V tailcap charger?


----------



## Tronic (Dec 16, 2006)

> Mike, it would be cool if you could sell the extension tube without the lamp for those of us who wish for a 2x168A Sniper.


+1

EDIT: Or should I get it with the bulb? :thinking: 
------Lumens Factory don't have a low Output 13V LA for long Runtime.


----------



## bobhere (Dec 17, 2006)

i have some funds just burning my pocket waiting for a EO-13 and a EO-9 how long before i can by them?


----------



## Glen C (Dec 17, 2006)

Bobhere, you can buy them right now. Just email them at [email protected] and let them know what you want, they will send you back a price including postage. I made two orders last week.


----------



## bobhere (Dec 17, 2006)

ty ty


----------



## Johan (Dec 17, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The M90 13V 3x168A conversion kit is now available! The "batteries and AC charger" option adds 3 168A cells and an AC tailcap charger to the basic "lamp assembly + extension tube."
> 
> Mike, as you probably know, the photo needs to be changed; it shows the 150A upgrade kit. The 168A tube is about 40mm (1.6 in.) longer, for it adds the equivalent of 2x123A cells (totaling 67mm), while the 150A tube adds 0.5x123A (17mm).
> 
> ...


 
I am curious to know how well this upgrade will work with the 700 lumen lamp mentioned earlier in the thread..

Basically just increase the runtime from 20-30 minutes to about 40 minutes??
How about using the default 13v lamp, what would the runtime be on that?


----------



## Owen (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd think that runtime would be close to an hour, possibly more depending on the capacity of the cells, with 3x18650 on the EO-13 drawing 2.2A. 
The WE 13v draws 1.5A, so what..about an hour and a half? The M300 is rated at 100 minutes runtime with 3x18650, IIRC.


----------



## automagic (Dec 24, 2006)

I already wanted a m90x, and now that I saw this thread I am hooked on the idea of 700 rechargeable lumens for a light roughly the same size. 

I am a little confused though - unless Im reading this incorrectly, all I need is;

1) Wolf Eyes M90-13V Rattlesnake Rechargeable Flashlight [M90-13V] (That comes with the three 168a's, charger, extension and 13v bulb)
2) and EO-13 D36 Extreme Output <-10.8V, 2.2A. 700 Lumens
3) and ??

If the WE is 13v, how will it run on the 10.8 volt D36? I think an ealier post said I will need a current spacer - where can I find that?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2006)

automagic,

The rechargeable battery is around 4.2V under fully charged with no loading. During heavy drain, especially the 2.2A drain from the EO-13, the voltage of each rechargeable battery would sag to 3.6V, so the EO-13 is designed at 10.8V which is equal to 3 x 3.6V, this 10.8V is probably the regulated voltage output of the 3 rechargeable batteries during most of the operation time.

The 13V is to distinguish it from the 12V (4xCR123A) to avoid confusion.

Mark


----------



## Johan (Dec 26, 2006)

I must say I really like the 3x168 configuration. I received it near the end of last week. Looks nice, provides greater runtime, and the beam is noticeably brighter. This is without putting in the 700 lumen lamp that is already in the mail.  Very impressive!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 26, 2006)

Johan said:


> I must say I really like the 3x168 configuration. I received it near the end of last week. Looks nice, provides greater runtime, and the beam is noticeably brighter. This is without putting in the 700 lumen lamp that is already in the mail. Very impressive!


I, too, notice the improved brightness. But the body now feels topheavy, difficult to hold for long periods. Until I get a 700-lumen lamp, I'm using the 168A tube to make a 2x168A narrow 9V (36mm bezel) back-pocket light. I'm using Wolf Eyes 9V D26 lamps--the old, 130-lumen version--in this 2x168A body and in a 2x150A Raider. The 2x168A cells make the beam a bit brighter.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 26, 2006)

*Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake 12V lamp: 250 lumens = 300 lumens?*

According to this eBay listing by a Wolf-Eyes dealer in Canada (Evolution Tactical), the company's 12V lamp is 250 lumens. (Scroll down the section, "[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Wolf-Eyes Optional Accessories*[/font]".) What's up with that? Pacific Tactical sells a 300-lumen version, while the old version was rated 200 lumens. Evolution appears to have the newer lamps, because they list their 9V lamp as 200 lumens. Do you think the 250 and the 300 are the same lamp? Or is Wolf Eyes making a derated version for certain dealers?


----------



## picard (Dec 26, 2006)

Does the new wolfeye 13 volt have glass pyrex lens? 

is M90X more powerful than stock GL4 300 lumen?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 26, 2006)

picard said:


> Does the new wolfeye 13 volt have glass pyrex lens?


All Wolf-Eyes flashlight come with "tempered glass," though it's probably not Pyrex.



picard said:


> is M90X more powerful than stock GL4 300 lumen?


No, less powerful. But the new 380- and 450-lumen 9V D36 lamps from The Lumens Factory will make solve that!


----------



## Johan (Dec 26, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> All Wolf-Eyes flashlight come with "tempered glass," though it's probably not Pyrex.
> 
> No, less powerful. But the new 380- and 450-lumen 9V D36 lamps from The Lumens Factory will make solve that!


 
I have already ordered the 700 lumen lamp. Are there any other lamps that would work with the 3x168A configuration?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 26, 2006)

Johan said:


> I have already ordered the 700 lumen lamp. Are there any other lamps that would work with the 3x168A configuration?


Other than the 700 and the Wolf Eyes 300-lumen 13V? No. Maybe the Wolf Eyes 12V; it can survive three 150As but I suspect it will hot-flash from three 168As. I'll find out and report next month, when I do a six-way shootout (Wolf Eyes 12V and 13V, Lumens Factory 13V, each with 150A and 168A cells).


----------



## jay33t (Dec 26, 2006)

I now have the WE with 168 extender. the EO-13 lamp, and three 18650 batteries. Now it will only work as a twist on. The rear click switch does not work, am I doing anything wrong?

Figured it out. I removed the one magnet (from switch end) from AW's battery, and it worked great, initial thoughts are it is brighter than the Scorpion R500. I love it, but it is much longer than first envisioned (like a small club as others have stated). I will try it outside soon. I am a noob, so technical questions will have to wait for the more informed to answer.


----------



## Johan (Dec 26, 2006)

jay33t said:


> I now have the WE with 168 extender. the EO-13 lamp, and three 18650 batteries. Now it will only work as a twist on. The rear click switch does not work, am I doing anything wrong?
> 
> Figured it out. I removed the one magnet (from switch end) from AW's battery, and it worked great, initial thoughts are it is brighter than the Scorpion R500. I love it, but it is much longer than first envisioned (like a small club as others have stated). I will try it outside soon. I am a noob, so technical questions will have to wait for the more informed to answer.


 
I did not have any problems with the rear click switch. I am using wolf eyes brand 168 batteries though. Twist on or click works great.

It is a hair long but still shorter than a maglight. Feels like a D&D style mace. The length doesn't really bother me much. Still pretty easy to handle.

The brightness is nice but I have not had the opportunity to check out the scorpion R500 so can't compare. With the 700 lumen lamp though I expect it to put on the hurting.  

Ordered early last week so hopefully today it'll be at my door!


----------



## Johan (Dec 26, 2006)

Just got the EO-13 LA. 

Stock m90x to m90-13v.
m90-13v to EO-13.

both increase in brightness by about the same magnitude. Charging the batteries now to see if a full charge will do much more.


----------

